# Can rabbits get depressed/hold grudges?



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

I need some advice for a friend. My best mate's bunny died, leaving behind another one. Were not sure why, we think it was heart attack or something. However, the remaining bunny won't let us anywhere near it now, and tries to stay away from us. When we found the dead bun we took her out of the hutch with other bunny watching. Could she be blaming us for the fact their friend's gone, seeing as we effectively 'took her away'? Will she recover? she was a lovely bunny, liked cuddles and stuff, and now it's as if the grim reaper is trying to grab her. 

My friend thinks another bunny will cheer her up and sorted out a new baby rabbit off the same breeder as the last one, who isn't quite ready to leave yet. I don't see how, after all its not going to be her own friend back is it, but anyhow that's none of my business, its a done deal. But is there anything that can be done to stop her being how she is with us? I can understand she's missing her pal, but surely that would make her want to be comforted more? Its as if she's afraid of us, and that she thinks she'll dissapear too if she comes near us. Will she ever change back to the friendly flop ear she was?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

First of all, bunnies don't hold grudges, but the remaining bunny probably does feel upset about her friend not being there any longer  bunnies grieve just as humans do. Was the other rabbit older? Were they vaccinated? She may be suffering from something like the other bunny was, something to bear in mind first.

Most importantly, if your friend has planned to get one from a breeder, the baby can't simply be put with the older rabbit. I assume its a girl she'd be getting? Your friend will have to keep them seperate until at least 6 months of age when the young one can be spayed before being bonded to the existing bunny, that's a long time for the other one to be on her own  Would she consider an adult rescue bun? She could find one around the same age which will already be spayed and vaccinated, meaning bonding can start straight away and then she won't be on her own as long 

It's pretty certain she will be happier with company of her own kind, most rabbits are, so I would think it would perk her back up. I lost one in May, and the remaining girl was heartbroken. I adopted a boy and he's perked her right back up again.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Perhaps holding a grudge wasn't the right way to put it, maybe holding it against her would have been better, as in is bunny holding it against us for removing her friend (though we did let her look into the box before burying her, to try and make her understand why she wasn't there). I'm sure its a boy, the only one the breeder had left, and all bought and paid for. Girl bunny has been 'sorted' ages ago, so there'll be no baby babbity's. My friend wanted a baby bunny, she thinks cos her bun is a girl, she'll take to a baby rabbit as its natural, whereas she'd see an older one as a threat to her hutch. She's possibly got a point, my cousin's dog won't tolerate other adult dogs, but is fine with puppies. Yes she'd had her shots and otherwise fine, eating happy enough.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and wlecome!

If she was able to spend time with her dead bonded friend, then she will know that he died - and no, she won't be blaming you.

If her bonded friend had been taken away alive however, then died elsewhere, this would have confused her. This is why we recommend putting the body back for a while, so that the bunny can realise and accept what has happened (unless the rabbit had something contagious of course).

My guess is that your friend's rabbit got a lot of its confidence from the other bunny, and is acting differently because of this. It will also be lonely for friendship of its own kind, and may also be depressed.

Getting a new friend is the right idea, but not a baby.

Putting a baby in is not advised. It might work for only a week or so (if she takes to it), but then hormones would kick in. As the baby reached adolescence, it would become hormonal and its character would change. Then they may not get on. and the baby would need neutering/spaying.

Your friend could easily end up with 2 solo bunnies.

Her best bet is go to a local rabbbit rescue - they will have adult spayed/neutered, vaccinated rabbits looking for homes. They can do bunny dates to find the perfect friend temperament wise, and help with the bonding.

They can also offer aftercare and advice, depending on the rescue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Perhaps holding a grudge wasn't the right way to put it, maybe holding it against her would have been better, as in is bunny holding it against us for removing her friend (though we did let her look into the box before burying her, to try and make her understand why she wasn't there). I'm sure its a boy, the only one the breeder had left, and all bought and paid for. Girl bunny has been 'sorted' ages ago, so there'll be no baby babbity's. My friend wanted a baby bunny, she thinks cos her bun is a girl, she'll take to a baby rabbit as its natural, whereas she'd see an older one as a threat to her hutch. She's possibly got a point, my cousin's dog won't tolerate other adult dogs, but is fine with puppies. Yes she'd had her shots and otherwise fine, eating happy enough.


If your friend goes ahead with buying a baby, she can't just put it in to the hutch. That is the doe's territory. She may well attack the baby.

They need to meet on (small) neutral territory (read the sticky thread on bonding), and be very closely supervised .

If the bonding were successful, the hutch would have to be scrubbed out (with a vinegar/water solution) to neutralise it, before they both went in there.

When the baby hits adolescence and his bits drop, he will still need to be neutered. Other wise the doe is going to be humped mercislessly for the rest of her life.

And they may well falll out as hte baby hits adulthood.

I hope the breeder is giving some sort of advice. The breeder should also be able to take the baby back of they don't bond.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. Yes the breeder has given some advice. Boy will be snipped ASAP as my friend doesn't want him jumping everything in sight! Um the person above your posts mention not being able to put another girl back as soon as she'd been vetted, could a boy be put back sooner? Given its a simpler op and he can't get her pregnant? Oh and hutch has been cleaned out, in case the other bunny had unknown problems.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have tried to bond Funky fairly soon after his best friends died and he wasn't happy. We let him grieved and he spent lots of time with us( slept on our bedroom etc) and 6 weeks after Stuart death we have bonded Funky with other boy.
It maybe too soon for your friend bunny to be bonded- they need time like we do.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

He will still be fertile, but as you rightly say, he can't get her pregnant.

But he will need time to heal.

We had 2 out of 3 brothers neutered at the same time, and we kept them together afterwards. It depends on the rabbits and their behaviour really. If she were overboisterous, then it would not be safe to keep them together. If he were humpy, then they would need to be separated until he healed.

Also, he will need to be kept warm after the op (we bring ours inside).

As to when to get them a friend? It really depends on the rabbit. Funky knows her rabbits very well, and her Funky needed time. We had had rabbits that get so sad, they need a friend asap.

Tricky aren't they?! and people just used ot think of them just as children's pets, to keep in a little hutch at the endo f the garden.

Nowadays things are far different. Rabbits need space to be happy - a large (6ft ) hutch, attached to a big run - is the accepted minimum.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes very tricky! They have (or had should I say) a nice big hutch and the garden run , and they are allowed to be in the house as well, provided we can watch they don't wreck anything. The hutch has been put inside the shed now for the colder months, so will be dry and warm. How old can he be fixed? 

@Funky, that's why we didn't rush out and get another, 'replacing' her friend seemed dreadful, needs time to come to terms with loosing her, like a person would. Like this, she will get a new friend when baby's old enough, so wont be lonely for too long, and time to grieve in the meantime, at least that's how we saw it.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Yes very tricky! They have (or had should I say) a nice big hutch and the garden run , and they are allowed to be in the house as well, provided we can watch they don't wreck anything. The hutch has been put inside the shed now for the colder months, so will be dry and warm. *How old can he be fixed*?
> 
> @Funky, that's why we didn't rush out and get another, 'replacing' her friend seemed dreadful, needs time to come to terms with loosing her, like a person would. Like this, she will get a new friend when baby's old enough, so wont be lonely for too long, and time to grieve in the meantime, at least that's how we saw it.


*Assuming he is healthy and a good weight for his size, as soon as his bits drop, then the sooner the better.*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

it is very common in rabbits for them to go through the same as your rabbit, i had one get very depressed, lost a lot of weight and refused to eat. What breed was said bunny? was it old for its breed?


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> it is very common in rabbits for them to go through the same as your rabbit, i had one get very depressed, lost a lot of weight and refused to eat. What breed was said bunny? was it old for its breed?


3 yrs, not sure what breed, some sort of dwarf cross I think, as she was only small.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Cruella De Vil said:


> 3 yrs, not sure what breed, some sort of dwarf cross I think, as she was only small.


like nethie size? or bigger?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I need some advice for a friend. My best mate's bunny died, leaving behind another one. Were not sure why, we think it was heart attack or something. However, the remaining bunny won't let us anywhere near it now, and tries to stay away from us. When we found the dead bun we took her out of the hutch with other bunny watching. Could she be blaming us for the fact their friend's gone, seeing as we effectively 'took her away'? Will she recover? she was a lovely bunny, liked cuddles and stuff, and now it's as if the grim reaper is trying to grab her.
> 
> My friend thinks another bunny will cheer her up and sorted out a new baby rabbit off the same breeder as the last one, who isn't quite ready to leave yet. I don't see how, after all its not going to be her own friend back is it, but anyhow that's none of my business, its a done deal. But is there anything that can be done to stop her being how she is with us? I can understand she's missing her pal, but surely that would make her want to be comforted more? Its as if she's afraid of us, and that she thinks she'll dissapear too if she comes near us. Will she ever change back to the friendly flop ear she was?


Rabbits can certainly get very depressed if they lose their friend, but you need to be careful that she accepts a new one. We used to have two neutered boys who were devoted to one another, but when George died, Snowy was devastated. Two rabbits were tried to replace him, and he fought with each one. Eventually we found one he liked, but it took a long time. Not something you can rush.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> like nethie size? or bigger?


Yes, just a teeny bit bigger, like a Netherlands crossed with another very small rabbit with floppy ears.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Rabbits can certainly get very depressed if they lose their friend, but you need to be careful that she accepts a new one. We used to have two neutered boys who were devoted to one another, but when George died, Snowy was devastated. Two rabbits were tried to replace him, and he fought with each one. Eventually we found one he liked, but it took a long time. Not something you can rush.


agree with tihs. a new friend could ake all the dfference, but needs to be chosen carefully, for the right temperament - not for its looks.



Cruella De Vil said:


> Yes, just a teeny bit bigger, like a Netherlands crossed with another very small rabbit with floppy ears.


Not old by any stretch of the imagination then. Smaller and medium rabbits can easily live into double figures.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't comment on most of your questions as I have no experience.

I can say there shouldn't be a problem having him neutered at 3 years old, my lad was 4 years old, he was neutered in May of this year. I would suggest you take him to a rabbit savvy vet. Your own vet may be rabbit savvy, ours wasn't so we took them both to a vet in Harrogate, Crab Lane vets.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't believe a rabbit would bear a grudge or blame you for removing the dead rabbit from your friends hutch. However I do think it is likely to be grieving. Is it exhibiting any signs? Is it eating ok? You could put a soft toy in there or a snuggle safe. 
I have a very skittish boy I want to bond up, and the local rescue has suggested a baby doe so as not to intimidate him. But I'm really concerned as SS has said that I would end up with two separate rabbits if they fell out when she came to maturity. I feel happier taking him to a rescue to see if there is an older steadier doe he can get on with as temperament is more important to a bond than particular breed. How old is the rabbit you have got left?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> I don't believe a rabbit would bear a grudge or blame you for removing the dead rabbit from your friends hutch. However I do think it is likely to be grieving. Is it exhibiting any signs? Is it eating ok? You could put a soft toy in there or a snuggle safe.
> I have a very skittish boy I want to bond up, and the local rescue has suggested a baby doe so as not to intimidate him. But I'm really concerned as SS has said that I would end up with two separate rabbits if they fell out when she came to maturity. I feel happier taking him to a rescue to see if there is an older steadier doe he can get on with as temperament is more important to a bond than particular breed. How old is the rabbit you have got left?


An older doe, where they already know the character, does make sense for your bun Lopside.

When we were involved in our local centre, if a bun was going out to be bonded with an existing rabbit, they went out on a foster basis, in case things went wrong. With careful dating and support with bonding, only very rarely did a rabbit come back - but it was an option. Once the bond was secure, the rabbit was adopted.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Summersky said:


> agree with tihs. a new friend could ake all the dfference, but needs to be chosen carefully, for the right temperament - not for its looks.
> 
> Not old by any stretch of the imagination then. Smaller and medium rabbits can easily live into double figures.


I know, we think it was a heart attack, bought on by a cat or fox or something wandering around the garden at night and scared them.



Lopside said:


> I don't believe a rabbit would bear a grudge or blame you for removing the dead rabbit from your friends hutch. However I do think it is likely to be grieving. Is it exhibiting any signs? Is it eating ok? You could put a soft toy in there or a snuggle safe.
> I have a very skittish boy I want to bond up, and the local rescue has suggested a baby doe so as not to intimidate him. But I'm really concerned as SS has said that I would end up with two separate rabbits if they fell out when she came to maturity. I feel happier taking him to a rescue to see if there is an older steadier doe he can get on with as temperament is more important to a bond than particular breed. How old is the rabbit you have got left?


Yes, it's eating fine, we were kinda afraid she would stop eating from the shock of loosing her friend (like people loose appetites), so have tried to feed as much nice stuff to cheer her up and encourage eating. As I have no idea how to make a rabbit eat if it refused to, can't open the mouth big enough to force feed. I suggested a stuffed rabbit, exact color her friend was, but we decided against it incase she ate it and got blocked up with the filling. She's 3 too, very crazy and playful, or at least she was.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you think a cat or fox got in is there no way you can work at getting your garden more secure before getting another rabbit? I can't imagine a cat scaring a rabbit to death, but a fox would certainly give it a fright. We moved house this year and regularly get foxes in the front garden, I hear them barking. My rabbits are in a shed locked up at night. We are lucky our dog alerts us if anything is knocking around as he tends to sleep by the patio doors and barks if he sees anything.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I know, we think it was a heart attack, bought on by a cat or fox or something wandering around the garden at night and scared them.
> 
> *The best way to find out why a rabbit died, is to have an autopsy. Expensive though, but it can give you closure, and is quite important in sudden, unexpected death, when there are other rabbits. Have the rabbits been vaccinated? VHD can cause "sudden unexpected death".*
> 
> Yes, it's eating fine, we were kinda afraid she would stop eating from the shock of loosing her friend (like people loose appetites), so have tried to feed as much nice stuff to cheer her up and encourage eating. As I have no idea how to make a rabbit eat if it refused to, can't open the mouth big enough to force feed. I suggested a stuffed rabbit, exact color her friend was, but we decided against it incase she ate it and got blocked up with the filling. She's 3 too, very crazy and playful, or at least she was.


Some rabbits get comfort from a cuddly toy (mustn't have any loose bits). But a fleecy blanket will be cosy too. Then provide lots of toys and things to do.

If a rabbit doesn't eat, a good vet will advise and demonstrate how to syringe feed. It''s not so hard, once you know what to do. 

A rabbit's digestive system can shut down very quickly,so it is important to keep a rabbit eating, to avoid it slipping into stasis.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't have a autopsy, bunny was buried same day we found her. Anyways, it doesn't matter now, we been and collected baby bun a couple of days ago, Blackberry was so happy with her new pal, they run around the house together instantly. And I made a mistake with the food, the breeder give us some for now, it's pellets not meuisli, I'd gotten the name wrong. Anyways, its sorted, thanks for your help, if we get stuck I'll be back! TYVM.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, sounds too good to be true! Aren't you lucky!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Can't have a autopsy, bunny was buried same day we found her. Anyways, it doesn't matter now, we been and collected baby bun a couple of days ago, Blackberry was so happy with her new pal, they run around the house together instantly. And I made a mistake with the food, the breeder give us some for now, it's pellets not meuisli, I'd gotten the name wrong. Anyways, its sorted, thanks for your help, if we get stuck I'll be back! TYVM.


Very unusual for rabbits to bond so easily.

Watch for the potential shift in heirarchy, when the baby's hormones kick in.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Lopside said:


> Wow, sounds too good to be true! Aren't you lucky!!


I'm not sure what it is youre meaning, but not really, and I might have been a bit hasty. We put them on the lounge floor together, they were fine, run about no problems. I think BB had been missing the company, she'd been pulling her fur out from boredness, so was really glad to meet new bun (nameless so far). But when we put them in the cage, she didn't like it, tried to stop him moving about and stuff, a and I tnk it was our fault for not cleaning the cage first. Oops. Anyways, after good bleaching with some flash, they both went in fine, and settled down, so hopefully that's the end of it they be ok together. I also got the baby's age wrong, he's a bit older than I thought, he's four months, dunno if that makes any differences in anything though. He's lovely, very cute, likes snuggling up on your knee


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck when the hormones kick in.........


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

wont be long before the humping and aggression starts then...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It is lucky that she didn't attack the baby bun - they can fight to the death, and a young bun would be very vulnerable in a one sided fight. 

Anyway, you and bun got away with it, so that is a relief.

The next hurdle is when his hormones kick in - imminently - you will likely see tail up, nipping and humping. if he over humps, he is likely to injure his boy bits. If he humps the wrong end, he could get a bad bite injury.

Treatment can be very expensive, so I would have him neutered as soon as his bits have dropped. 

As he matures and his character changes, the bond will be challenged, so keep a close eye on them. 

Dusk and dawn, their most active times, can be flashpoints. You may come down to lots of fur. If so, feel over the bunnies for injuries. Repeat 24 hours later - easier to feel scabbed over wounds that may have been missed. 

To neutralise a hutch, try a vinegar/water solution.

To "disinfect", buy a hutch cleaner from a pet shop. Household chemicals are for househild use and may not be animal friendly, ie toxic.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow there is no need to be so condascending or patronizing! I came on here for advise , I thought I'd say how things went, it not my fault if thats not was thought to happen, they're not even my animals, I was only trying to help a friend whose in her 50s doesn't use computers and wouldn't know what a forum was. After all we didn't exspect the other rabbit would die, never been in that situation before. I am well shocked at how the first bunny changed though, she was sat in the corners, not coming near us, and pulling her fur out, now shes happy, full o life again and happy to be cradled again, in fact she is seemingly more affecsionate than ever. So yeah, maybes we did go about meeting them up a bit wrong, maybes it not how it meant to be done, but at least she's happy now and everything's cool, so there no need to be rude about it, jus cos it was a bit wrong to start with. And his little cherries have dropped so he can be taken to the vet, but he can't go for a couple of weeks or more as my friend had unexspected money issues, but he will be taken eventually. I suggested vets4pets as they were advertising reduced rates on something's though its still too much for now ,and he ok athe moment.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

we are only warning you on what could/will happen in the future Wobbles, when his hormones set in thinks may kick off and your little girl nethie could get injured.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cruella De Vil said:


> Wow there is no need to be so *condascending or patronizing*! I came on here for advise , I thought I'd say how things went, it not my fault if thats not was thought to happen, they're not even my animals, I was only trying to help a friend whose in her 50s doesn't use computers and wouldn't know what a forum was. After all we didn't exspect the other rabbit would die, never been in that situation before. I am well shocked at how the first bunny changed though, she was sat in the corners, not coming near us, and pulling her fur out, now shes happy, full o life again and happy to be cradled again, in fact she is seemingly more affecsionate than ever. So yeah, maybes we did go about meeting them up a bit wrong, maybes it not how it meant to be done, but at least she's happy now and everything's cool, so there no need to be rude about it, jus cos it was a bit wrong to start with. And his little cherries have dropped so he can be taken to the vet, but he can't go for a couple of weeks or more as my friend had unexspected money issues, but he will be taken eventually. I suggested vets4pets as they were advertising reduced rates on something's though its still too much for now ,and he ok athe moment.


Your post was confusing. 

?????? I can't see anything rude about my post. Quite the reverse. My aim is to protect the rabbits owned by beginners, who love their rabbits but have much to learn.

It is a relief that the rabbits are OK so far, and hopefully will stay so if he is neutered quickly. and it is lovely that she is much happier.

Have you thought about introducing your friend to the wonders of the internet? Tell her she's not to old at all! Plenty of 50+ on computers in this day and age . It will open up a whole new world - and in a few more decades, when she may be less mobile, she will find being able to research and shop online really useful.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

My post is not condescending, nor is it patronizing, all i did was wish you luck once the hormones have kicked it. Which you (sorry, your friend ) will need once the hormones kick in.

Just because things worked out well so far, does not mean it will continue as so, considering the way they were bonded and the fact he is still entire.

A bit jumpy aren't we?

I hope both rabbits will be fine, but the likelihood of fights starting due to hormones are very high, especially if neutering is being held off due to money issues....


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> we are only warning you on what could/will happen in the future Wobbles, when his hormones set in thinks may kick off and your little girl nethie could get injured.


 I don't get this post, for a start, I hope there are no future wobbles or misshapps with them, she been through enough loosing her friend without anything else. Second, she not a nethie, she's a small mixed cross with floppy ears. The one that died were a nethe though, or at least mostly.



Summersky said:


> Your post was confusing.
> 
> ?????? I can't see anything rude about my post. Quite the reverse. My aim is to protect the rabbits owned by beginners, who love their rabbits but have much to learn.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean you, you have been very helpful, thank you. I cannot get my friend on the Internet, I said before, she cannot afford it, she gets enough money to live on an keep the pets, and that's it. Internet is a luxury she just couldnt afford.



StormyThai said:


> My post is not condescending, nor is it patronizing, all i did was wish you luck once the hormones have kicked it. Which you (sorry, your friend ) will need once the hormones kick in.
> 
> Just because things worked out well so far, does not mean it will continue as so, considering the way they were bonded and the fact he is still entire.
> 
> ...


I am not jumpy, I don't like getting it in the neck when I've tried to help somebody. Youre post and others came accross as condasending, if it weren't meant to I appologize , it hard to pick up tone on the Internet.

As an Aside, dies anyone know if vets4pets are any good with bunnies, before I mention it to her?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> I am not jumpy, I don't like getting it in the neck when I've tried to help somebody. Youre post and others came accross as condasending, if it weren't meant to I appologize , it hard to pick up tone on the Internet.


I repeat, you are a little jumpy...no one did anything other than respond to this thread with valid information.
If you think that is condescending then I suggest you stop reading emotion into text where there is none...

Someone else I knew did that a lot too, not seen them around for a while now


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I repeat, you are a little jumpy...no one did anything other than respond to this thread with valid information.
> If you think that is condescending then I suggest you stop reading emotion into text where there is none...
> 
> Someone else I knew did that a lot too, not seen them around for a while now


Well sorry if I come accross as jumpy, I'm not. I am not reading emotion, that's what I said, its hard to do so on the Internet. I don't use forums really, only the AV one for games a bit, and its quite different tones to here.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is not need to get upset -everybody try to prepare you in case things won't go that well. I just splitted 6 buns in 3 groups about two weeks ago as something really triggered them -one was always trouble maKer -all been neutered and have been happily living together since may this year -and all sudden few things happened and boom -fights fights humping etc
I have had two bonds which have been really easy-sometimes happens that way but you need to let your friend know that she's needs to look for signs of aggression-lets hope it won't happen but it is better to be prepared!
With babies when they hit maturity they can change-I was lucky with mine as all if them agave been very nice as babies and neutering kept them that way! hodge little 'evil' made trouble from time to time and he is now on his own-seems happier that way! The other 5 started fighting as well so I kept 3 bunnies together as they like each other, hodge on his own and 2 girls together as they have been bonded before I got them. Sometimes everything seems perfect but one things trigger them and can have awful ending.
Ginny and miles bonded so easily I couldn't believe it -but I kept eye on them for two weeks to make sure there is no chasing no humping-they had even really good!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't u just love it when past members come back and pretend to be someone else and lie when they have been rumbled.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

Funky said:


> It is not need to get upset -everybody try to prepare you in case things won't go that well. I just splitted 6 buns in 3 groups about two weeks ago as something really triggered them -one was always trouble maKer -all been neutered and have been happily living together since may this year -and all sudden few things happened and boom -fights fights humping etc
> I have had two bonds which have been really easy-sometimes happens that way but you need to let your friend know that she's needs to look for signs of aggression-lets hope it won't happen but it is better to be prepared!
> With babies when they hit maturity they can change-I was lucky with mine as all if them agave been very nice as babies and neutering kept them that way! hodge little 'evil' made trouble from time to time and he is now on his own-seems happier that way! The other 5 started fighting as well so I kept 3 bunnies together as they like each other, hodge on his own and 2 girls together as they have been bonded before I got them. Sometimes everything seems perfect but one things trigger them and can have awful ending.
> Ginny and miles bonded so easily I couldn't believe it -but I kept eye on them for two weeks to make sure there is no chasing no humping-they had even really good!


Thank you, that's been vey helpful, I will tell my friend to keep it in mind.



MrRustyRead said:


> Don't u just love it when past members come back and pretend to be someone else and lie when they have been rumbled.


If that is aimed for me, I have no idea what it is meant to mean. If its an in joke between people here fair enough, I'm not gng to get it. I'm a dog groomer, I came on here for some advise with fleas, then realised I could get information for my friend for her rabbits as it seems to cover all sorts of pets. That is all. I don't normally even get much chance to post on things like this, but. Customer hasn't turned up. I've gotten the information I said I'd try and get, I will leave you to your jokes or whatever they' are. Thank you to those who have given me some helpful advise - cheerio.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wobbles we have all had you sussed from day one, also this sort of confirmed it.

Hamsters and fleas - Hamster Central



> No my hams don't have them, but tomorrow a customer is bringing me a dog that has had fleas. They have apparently treated the dog and simply want me to bath it to get all the gunk out. Now I normally do the dogs in the porch outside the kitchen, but this one is staying firmly in the garden, as I do not want to risk my dogs getting anything or other customer's. I have asked a vet this afternoon if hamsters can get dog fleas and they said yes, so what is the best course of action? Leave them well under lock and key in the shed? Not go near them until I've disinfected everything off? And if anyone has any tips I'd be very grateful!


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-grooming/327847-would-you-accept-dog-had-fleas.html



Cruella De Vil said:


> Someone wanted me to bath their dog for them as it had had fleas ( owner said head treated it and just wanted all the 'gunk' removing). Cos its a dog that I've seen before and I'd like to keep it, I told her ok and booked it. I groom from home and I didn't want to risk my other furry friends and the dogs who live around about, so I decided to do the dog on the drive away from the house in old clothes that I could either throw or boil in the washer after. As it turned out, they had to cancel due to personal reasons an would rebook it when they could, but it got me thinking. Would you have said yes to keep a customer, considering the extra cleaning/ care needed? Just to say I wouldn't take it if they had asked me to deal with fleas, but as they'd said they'd treated it, I took it would be more ok?


so please stop pretending to be some one else, its getting a bit tedious now, if you want to come back and try again, by all means do, but please enough with the fibs

i am however sorry to hear you lost angel


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

no one on this thread has done anything but give you truthful advice, it wouldnt be sensible to make the situation all fluffy, we are simply telling u the truth on what will happen to make you aware.

oh and also on that thread on HC you state Angel died and you were getting a lionhead as a friend for it.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Things do get a bit wobbly on the forum from time to time.  But that is not a totally bad thing. Some of this thread may confuse people who haven't been on here for long, but the great thing is that it gives those with knowledge the chance to give good, sound advice to all new or inexperienced rabbit owners. 

And that can only help their rabbits.


----------

